
Show HN: Track your favourite shows with this CLI - yanis_t
https://www.npmjs.com/package/tvcl
======
yanis_t
Hello, Hacker News! I think I have to say several words about the origin of
this.

I like several shows. Like Family Guy, Simpsons, Dr. Who, and some others. I
watch them occasionally, and having hard times remembering what was the last
episode I watched, and if there are some more.

That's why I came out with this simple CLI. It let's me track episodes I watch
and shows new stuff that came out. I like it a lot, and I thought that maybe
someone else would also like this idea.

Appreciate any questions or help with it!

